# Can macaws get along with budgies?



## Blessedwithpets (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey guys so I’m thinking about getting a macaw in the future and I’m just wondering since I have budgies if they could get along outside the cage or if I’d have to let them out at separate times.


----------

